# K2 Thraxis Boa repair



## Dutchbuffalo (Mar 23, 2017)

Just wondering how to remove the boa on the side of the Thraxis boot. The boa reel for the inner lace will not recoil all the way so it will not open enough to get my foot in the boot. Thanks.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

So this repair sucks, you have to push the boa knob to the closed position, then turn it aggressively hard counter clockwise till it clicks, it may not click right away and you might have to use a flat head screw driver to hit the push button on the side to release it. It's a bitch to get it to unstick, but it can be fixed.


----------



## Dutchbuffalo (Mar 23, 2017)

Yay, that sounds like fun


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Dutchbuffalo said:


> Yay, that sounds like fun


Did you get it?


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

my buddy broke the side conda boa on his k2 boot as well. its been at our local board shop for over a week. they just called him and asked him to drop the other boot off because they have no clue how to fix it


----------



## Dutchbuffalo (Mar 23, 2017)

Nope, dropped them off at the shop


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

I had something like this happen to a pair of 32's that were way too big for me. The boa just locked in and wouldn't let me release my ankle because I had essentially over tightened it and I think it had coiled itself locked. I had to get my hand in under the boa and reposition the guide that was under it and pull on the cable. 

Managed to get it out that way, but obviously your issue is different. A buddy is still using the boots and hasn't had any issues that I know of. Hes actually the right size for them though!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

woodhouse said:


> my buddy broke the side conda boa on his k2 boot as well. its been at our local board shop for over a week. they just called him and asked him to drop the other boot off because they have no clue how to fix it


Going to bet they pulled the cable out without taping the new wire to it as they pulled it through, which means they essentially missed 1 to 2 of the guide holes you have to feed it through. It sucks to fix, done it more often than I should have with my old T1 DB's and the first year Thraxis.


----------

